# RIP HM Queen Elizabeth II



## Admiral Beez (Sep 8, 2022)

Queen Elizabeth II has died


Her son King Charles III pays tribute to his "beloved mother" who has died peacefully at Balmoral.



www.bbc.com





HM shown below visiting HMS Queen Elizabeth.







From an aviation POV, just think of what she saw; from biplanes to the beginnings of Mars missions.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 8, 2022)

I’m saddened more than I thought I’d be. 
My condolences to Her Majesty’s Forum members and the Commonwealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 8, 2022)

Queen Elizabeth II dies at Balmoral aged 96 after more than 70 years on the throne, Charles becomes King


King Charles III pays tribute to his "beloved mother" as millions mourn the death of Queen Elizabeth II in Scotland at the age of 96.




www.abc.net.au













A Princess At War: Queen Elizabeth II During World War II | The National WWII Museum | New Orleans


During the Second World War, life changed dramatically for the people of Britain, including the Royal Family.




www.nationalww2museum.org














Even hardened republicans such as myself can acknowledge her service over the decades as a source of inspiration.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 8, 2022)

The little girl who was never meant to rule became the longest-reigning monarch


After inheriting the throne at just 25, Queen Elizabeth II gave a lifetime of service to the job, providing a bedrock of stability for the monarchy as the world shifted around her.




www.abc.net.au

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 8, 2022)

In case you're wondering, that's 21 salutes....'cos I don't have that many artillery pieces.

Farewell Auntie Betty....may your successors continue in the mould you created.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2022)

A very sad news.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Sep 8, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2022)

She was an iconic leader. It is sad. May she rest in peace.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Sep 8, 2022)

GTX said:


> The little girl who was never meant to rule became the longest-reigning monarch
> 
> 
> After inheriting the throne at just 25, Queen Elizabeth II gave a lifetime of service to the job, providing a bedrock of stability for the monarchy as the world shifted around her.
> ...


She was always meant to rule. Princess Elizabeth would have become Queen on 28 May 1972 when her issueless uncle King Edward VIII died.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 8, 2022)

Gees I hate this. She's was the last of the WW2 leaders. and I had so much respect for her.

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm no fan of royalty, but I do respect her devotion to duty. My sympathies to the Britons and Commonwealthers here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Sep 8, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> I'm no fan of royalty, but I do respect her devotion to duty. My sympathies to the Britons and Commonwealthers here.


I expect Australia, NZ and much of the Caribbean will vote to become Republics before the end of 2023. Not out of disrespect to their historical ties to Britain, but just part of maturing as nations. Though ending HMAS, RAAF and such prefixes would be strange to my eye. Here in Canada, with linguistic and regional divides, we could never decide on a President, so His Majesty will rule over Canada for at least my lifetime.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Sep 8, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> I expect Australia, NZ and much of the Caribbean will vote to become Republics before the end of 2023. Not out of disrespect to their historical ties to Britain, but just part of maturing as nations. Though ending HMAS, RAAF and such titles would be strange to my eye. Here in Canada, with linguistic and regional divides, we could never decide on a President, so His Majesty will rule over Canada for at least my lifetime.



I know there's been a push in Australia to this end for the last few years.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 8, 2022)

I hope so but not something to be discussed right away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Sep 8, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> Gees I hate this. She's was the last of the WW2 leaders. and I had so much respect for her.
> 
> RIP


It was actually her mother who was Queen Elizabeth during WW2, however Her daughter as a princess used her considerable girlish charm to lighten the mood in those dark days for her parents and visitors, like Ike and Churchill who she had a game of football with. Few people have met the many leaders she met and very easy to forget how "A list" she and her husband were before she was queen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Sep 8, 2022)

GTX said:


> I hope so but not something to be discussed right away.



Given the rules here, it's not a discussion I'll engage in, even if I knew more than the paltry bits I've read.


----------



## GTX (Sep 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Sep 8, 2022)

An interesting fact on the radio. She knew 15 Prime Ministers and 13 Presidents, that shows the experience that she had.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2022)

The epitome of being a figurehead and a stateswoman. Serving her country and doing her duty to the end. RIP ma’am

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 8, 2022)

Glider said:


> An interesting fact on the radio. She knew 15 Prime Ministers and 13 Presidents, that shows the experience that she had.



The first Prime Minister she appointed was Winston Churchill who was born in 1874 while the last she appointed (just 2 days ago) was Liz Truss who was born in 1975, a separation of Prime Ministerial birth years spanning 101 years. 

Quite remarkable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 8, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> I expect Australia, NZ and much of the Caribbean will vote to become Republics before the end of 2023.



Don't count on it. The last vaguely republic stance that happened in New Zealand was a vote to change the flag a few years back, with the usual arguments from both sides, but the keeping the flag won the vote, by a small margin. What was the biggest outcry as a result of this? A waste of public money. Such a venture would kill any politician's chances of achieving any meaningful shift in political allegiance simply because of the waste of public funds it would generate. In New Zealand as I suspect in every Commonwealth nation, virtually all government institutions are based around Britain's and it would simply achieve nothing to change the British Monarchy as Head of State except pamper a few precious egos. I'm sure there are people who want it in this country, but to what end? Nowt would change as an ordinary citizen, so why do it? Britain and NZ have just signed an FTA, why jeopardise that?

Carry on mourning, folks; wreaths at 11...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Sep 8, 2022)

The State funeral will be something to see. Look for sailors pulling the gun carriage rather than the horses that usually pull non-monarchs at their State funerals, such as the Queen Mother, Prince Phillip and Diana. Churchill, on the Queen’s approval got the sailors.









Tradition of Sailors Pulling Gun Carriage Began at Victoria's Funeral (Published 1965)







www.nytimes.com


----------



## Donivanp (Sep 8, 2022)

Well to all whom called her monarch I send my sympathies.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 8, 2022)

R.I.P. Her Majesty
My condolences to her family and people

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> I'm no fan of royalty, but I do respect her devotion to duty. My sympathies to the Britons and Commonwealthers here.



My exact sentiments.

Having said that, she was a powerful leader and earned her respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tonycat77 (Sep 8, 2022)

Weird to see it happen, despite being only 24.
There have been people who were born and then married, had families, retired and died, and she was still there on the goverment office portraits...
I feel bad for the elderly, this will be a massive loss and to lose a comforting and familiar figure, who was there despite all the changes and "progress" we've had over the last 70 years.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Sep 8, 2022)

tonycat77 said:


> Weird to see it happen, despite being only 24.
> There have been people who were born and then married, had families, retired and died, and she was still there on the goverment office portraits...
> I feel bad for the elderly, this will be a massive loss and to lose a comforting and familiar figure, who was there despite all the changes and "progress" we've had over the last 70 years.



I'm old enough to remember her Silver Jubilee in 1977, and living in Iran at the time, it got much coverage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 8, 2022)

She served with dignity and class. I saw her coronation in 1952 on TV when I was in junior high school in Arlington, VA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ww2restorer (Sep 8, 2022)

I remember as a child going to the movies or any other event. The first thing was always standing to "God save the Queen". It would be great to see dis dignity return.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (Sep 9, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> The first Prime Minister she appointed was Winston Churchill who was born in 1874 while the last she appointed (just 2 days ago) was Liz Truss who was born in 1975, a separation of Prime Ministerial birth years spanning 101 years.
> 
> Quite remarkable.



Churchill was already PM (elected 1951) when she became Queen in 1952.


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 9, 2022)

My only respect for her (and very very very few other "Politians and heads of states" - useless people, IMHO - is only for her service in Military, either as a volunteer, or forced to do just for shows and photographs, at least she had balls to do the things that many, failed to do. While many young men and women were torn into pieces, many of those useless living fossils, even didn't dare to pay a visit to real front lines!!!
Either being Hitler, The King, Stalin, The Emperor or any one else, anywhere around the world, they even didn't dare to leave their strongholds and palaces, just sitting there and Filling their pockets by taxes, under the name of country, religion, god and other useless shits.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 9, 2022)

wuzak said:


> Churchill was already PM (elected 1951) when she became Queen in 1952.



Yes, but the PM still leads the Government on behalf of the monarch so there would need to be a re-appointing, albeit perhaps informal, once the Queen ascended to the throne. The PM serves at the pleasure of the monarch, which could only come from the living Queen rather than her deceased father. At least that's my understanding of the nuances....not that it matters much.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Sep 9, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> Yes, but the PM still leads the Government on behalf of the monarch so there would need to be a re-appointing, albeit perhaps informal, once the Queen ascended to the throne. The PM serves at the pleasure of the monarch, which could only come from the living Queen rather than her deceased father. At least that's my understanding of the nuances....not that it matters much.


All MPs swear an oath of allegiance (there are now many versions based on faith or lack of) With a new monarch all MPs do the same with the new Monarch. Elizabeth was lucky with Churchill, he was old enough to be her grandfather and a very experienced MP and former PM. He mentored her in the role and they both enjoyed each others company.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Sep 9, 2022)

I also remember her coronation. A piece on TV yesterday about her long service pointed out that she had been alive for 30% of the time the USA had been a country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 9, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> My only respect for her (and very very very few other "Politians and heads of states" - useless people, IMHO - is only for her service in Military, either as a volunteer, or forced to do just for shows and photographs, at least she had balls to do the things that many, failed to do. While many young men and women were torn into pieces, many of those useless living fossils, even didn't dare to pay a visit to real front lines!!!
> Either being Hitler, The King, Stalin, The Emperor or any one else, anywhere around the world, they even didn't dare to leave their strongholds and palaces, just sitting there and Filling their pockets by taxes, under the name of country, religion, god and other useless shits.


This is why I have great respect for President Zelensky.
No head of state has led from the front lines since King Albert of Belgium during WWI.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 9, 2022)

special ed said:


> I also remember her coronation. A piece on TV yesterday about her long service pointed out that she had been alive for 30% of the time the USA had been a country.


That thought just blows me away.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 9, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Britain and NZ have just signed an FTA, why jeopardise that?


Nothing would be jeopardised.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 9, 2022)

I was 9 when the Coronation took place, 
one of the few events I remember from that age.
I just yesterday realized my maternal grandparents;
grandmother was a Scot from Nova Scotia,
my grandfather a Irish lad from Donagal.
My paternal great great grandfather a Scot,
all subjects of the Commonwealth. 

And now myownself as an Australian.
I've come full circle. Long live the King.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 9, 2022)

I remember my mother-in-law (born in 1930) what a shock it was when Roosevelt died because he was the only president she had ever known. This has to be so much worse to people in the commonwealth. She was only 15 at the time, for them its anyone younger that 70


----------



## pbehn (Sep 9, 2022)

T Bolt said:


> I remember my mother-in-law (born in 1930) what a shock it was when Roosevelt died because he was the only president she had ever known. This has to be so much worse to people in the commonwealth. She was only 15 at the time, for them its anyone younger that 70


On radio today it said that approximately 86% of the UK population have not known another head of state, it is possibly higher than that. Many people are having difficulty even saying "King Charles" and dread having to change the national anthem's words, after a lifetime of "God save the Queen".


----------



## manta22 (Sep 9, 2022)

When I was a freshman at the College of William and Mary in the fall of 1957, Queen Elizabeth II and Prince Phillip visited the college. W & M was one of two colleges in the US that had been granted a royal charter (W & M in 1693 and its charter was still in effect) so it was a State visit. The Queen addressed the faculty and students from a balcony of the Wren building. (designed by architect Sir Christopher Wren). Here is a not-so-good photo that I took that day.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 9, 2022)

I was only a few months old when the then Princess Elizabeth became Queen. in an era where common values, respect and ordinary decency meant a damned sight more than they seem to today.
In 70 years, I now see the third Monarch in my life so far, and have met, or seen the present one, and the dearly departed one, the latter seeming, to me, at least, rather like a distant mother, reminding me very much, both in attitude and physical appearance, of my own, late mother. 
Whether one is a "Monarchist" or not, the late Queen Elizabeth II was an extremely "decent" and caring person, who, even if only as a "figure head", inspired and motivated millions of people all over the World, not least with her sense of fun and humour ( the James Bond and Paddington Bear TV things come to mind.)
As the longest reigning Monarch, at least in British history, she will be missed and, I guess, revered for many years to come.
I hope, and trust, that King Charles III will continue in the same vein.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 9, 2022)

Prince Charles is in his 70's, I don't imagine that his reign as King will be nearly as long.

Prince William is in his 40's, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Sep 9, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Prince Charles is in his 70's, I don't imagine that his reign as King will be nearly as long.
> 
> Prince William is in his 40's, too.


That is actually normal. My grandmother Was born with Victoria on the throne and died with Elizabeth II on the throne, they just happen to be the two longest serving monarchs in British history.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 9, 2022)

William, in all likelihood, will be in his 60's when he becomes King.


----------



## Totalize (Sep 10, 2022)

Airframes said:


> I was only a few months old when the then Princess Elizabeth became Queen. in an era where common values, respect and ordinary decency meant a damned sight more than they seem to today.
> In 70 years, I now see the third Monarch in my life so far, and have met, or seen the present one, and the dearly departed one, the latter seeming, to me, at least, rather like a distant mother, reminding me very much, both in attitude and physical appearance, of my own, late mother.
> Whether one is a "Monarchist" or not, the late Queen Elizabeth II was an extremely "decent" and caring person, who, even if only as a "figure head", inspired and motivated millions of people all over the World, not least with her sense of fun and humour ( the James Bond and Paddington Bear TV things come to mind.)
> As the longest reigning Monarch, at least in British history, she will be missed and, I guess, revered for many years to come.
> I hope, and trust, that King Charles III will continue in the same vein.


Well said Terry. Being Canadian and only having very distant English and Scottish Ancestry on my mother's side I am not a Monarchist per se but she was our Queen here in Canada too and in some respects like you say a distant Mother. She often said Canada was her second home and she encouraged us all to become the best humanity can offer and I deeply respected her for that and what she accomplished. I did get a bit emotional when I heard of her passing because she has been a part of what defines us a nation and as a people. I now trust Charles will continue do likewise. God save the King.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Sep 10, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Britain and NZ have just signed an FTA, why jeopardise that?


They’d not leave the CW, just become a republic, like all but fifteen of the fifty-six Commonwealth nations. Nothing is jeopardized.









List of sovereign states headed by Elizabeth II - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Most of these countries maintained HM as head of State due to their affection and esteem for QE2. It’s no insult to move on to the next stage, now that she has.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Sep 10, 2022)

pbehn said:


> That is actually normal. My grandmother Was born with Victoria on the throne and died with Elizabeth II on the throne


Victoria died quite young at 81, though it was the 1800s when advances and ideas on medicine and nutrition were not ideal. It’s too bad Victoria didn’t live with her sharp mind, into her mid-90s. She might have got her Grandson Wilhelm II and Grandson-in-law Nicolas II (husband of Victoria's granddaughter, Alexandra) to sit down and work out their sh#t, whilst telling the former to drop the naval aspirations and the latter his aims on India. Then everyone can have a good kick at those Republicans in France and call it a day.


----------



## GTX (Sep 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Sep 15, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> The State funeral will be something to see. Look for sailors pulling the gun carriage rather than the horses that usually pull non-monarchs at their State funerals, such as the Queen Mother, Prince Phillip and Diana. Churchill, on the Queen’s approval got the sailors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This tradition is not that old.

Non-commissioned sailors, naval ratings, traditionally pull the gun carriage bearing a sovereign's coffin through the streets using ropes.

The custom was adopted in 1901 at Queen Victoria's funeral when the splinter bar of the gun carriage broke as her coffin, weighing nearly half a tonne, was lifted into place and one of the horses was hit by a ricocheting strap, causing it to panic and plunge forward.

The naval guard of honour stepped in and dragged the gun carriage to the castle, with the image considered so striking it has been used at every British monarch's funeral since.










How ritual and mishaps have shaped royal funerals for centuries


A royal funeral is enmeshed with centuries of traditions and the late Queen helped to plan almost every detail of her own before her tragic death on September 8.




www.dailymail.co.uk

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2022)

She flew in a Spitfire? That's kind of cool.

The information I'm getting on the line to view her laying in state is...something other worldly.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 16, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> She flew in a Spitfire? That's kind of cool.



I think that image is a photoshop job. Happy to be proved wrong but I can't recall HM the Queen ever flying in a Spit.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 16, 2022)

I don't recall ever hearing of her riding in a Spitfire, but when she was a Princess, she rode a motorcycle (BSA M20, as I recall?) and drove transport trucks while serving in the ATF during the war.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 16, 2022)

There are some imaginative spotters out there. Some clever soul observed an interesting feature of the serial number of the C-17 that carried HM the Queen from Scotland to London. 






A deliberate choice or happy serendipity?

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> There are some imaginative spotters out there. Some clever soul observed an interesting feature of the serial number of the C-17 that carried HM the Queen from Scotland to London.
> 
> View attachment 687178
> 
> ...


Please explain.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Please explain.


The aircraft's number is ZZ177, when turned upside down, reads LLIZZ - Liz is, of course, short for Elizabeth.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 17, 2022)

And I thought it was Australia!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 17, 2022)

N4521U said:


> And I thought it was Australia!


I believe that was a screenshot from an Australian news crew covering the event.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 17, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I believe that was a screenshot from an Australian news crew covering the event.


Upside down!


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 17, 2022)

Is the girl in the center a relative of the Queen?
She resembles her very much as though the Queen is still alive 






Source: s://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjmQvJ56mno

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Sep 17, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Is the girl in the center a relative of the Queen?
> She resembles her very much as though the Queen is still alive
> 
> Source: s://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjmQvJ56mno


Hi Shinpachi, its difficult to know exactly who you mean. The two small children are the children of Zara Philips (stood behind) daughters of Princess Anne, Elizabeth II daughter. The young blonde, partially hidden with wavy hair is Lady Loise Windsor, daughter of Prince Edward (son of Elizabeth II) and Sophie Wessex (extreme left).





*Pictured: Princess Eugenie (back left), Princess Beatrice (back right), James, Viscount Severn (centre left), Lady Louise Windsor (centre right), Peter Phillips (front left) and Zara Tindall (front right)*

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm glad they have finally allowed Harry to wear uniform. Despite all the controversy (with both), the fact that the two (Princes Andrew and Harry) who actually served in combat as opposed to just in uniform, were prevented from wearing their uniforms wasn't cool.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 17, 2022)

pbehn said:


> Hi Shinpachi, its difficult to know exactly who you mean. The two small children are the children of Zara Philips (stood behind) daughters of Princess Anne, Elizabeth II daughter. The young blonde, partially hidden with wavy hair is Lady Loise Windsor, daughter of Prince Edward (son of Elizabeth II) and Sophie Wessex (extreme left).
> 
> View attachment 687255
> 
> *Pictured: Princess Eugenie (back left), Princess Beatrice (back right), James, Viscount Severn (centre left), Lady Louise Windsor (centre right), Peter Phillips (front left) and Zara Tindall (front right)*


I can name her Lady Louise Windsor now.
She looks almost reincarnation to me.
Thank you very much, pbehn

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 17, 2022)

GTX said:


> I'm glad they have finally allowed Harry to wear uniform. Despite all the controversy (with both), the fact that the two (Princes Andrew and Harry) who actually served in combat as opposed to just in uniform, were prevented from wearing their uniforms wasn't cool.



In fairness, while he didn’t serve in combat, William was an actual search and rescue helo pilot for a number of years…and that takes its own special kind of bravery (IMHO).

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 17, 2022)

Harry wasn't allowed to wear the uniform in the procession, only.
He, like Andrew, was stripped of his rank and service, so no loner serving is why he couldn't march in the procession in uniform.
The King, the Prince of Wales are still in service holding a rank.
At the viewing, like Andrew, he was as an Ex serviceman able to display his rank and service.
A sticky situation, damned if you do, damned if you don't.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 18, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> I can name her Lady Louise Windsor now.
> She looks almost reincarnation to me.
> Thank you very much, pbehn



I see what you mean, Shinpachi. Here's a pic of, then, Princess Elizabeth. The family resemblance is quite striking:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 18, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> I see what you mean, Shinpachi. Here's a pic of, then, Princess Elizabeth. The family resemblance is quite striking:
> 
> View attachment 687597


She was the embodiment of noble pedigree.
Thanks, Mark

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Sep 18, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> She was the embodiment of noble pedigree.
> Thanks, Mark


Much of the Queens looks came from her mother, Elizabeth Bowes Lyon, also an aristocratic family, her father was Lord Glamis. Wherever her looks came from, there is no doubt her charm and humour came from her mother, who was also a very formidable woman.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 18, 2022)

pbehn said:


> Much of the Queens looks came from her mother, Elizabeth Bowes Lyon, also an aristocratic family, her father was Lord Glamis. Wherever her looks came from, there is no doubt her charm and humour came from her mother, who was also a very formidable woman.
> View attachment 687627


Thank you very much, pbehn.
I remember her as the Empress Dowager but did not know that she was so popular with the British people.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 18, 2022)

GTX said:


> Nothing would be jeopardised.



How do you know that for certain? I'm sure there probably won't be, but again, we just don't know what might happen.



Admiral Beez said:


> It’s no insult to move on to the next stage, now that she has.



Why? Like I said, there's no benefit to this than to suit the motivations of egotistical politicians. The financial burden of changing things is entirely unnecessary for a government dealing with a precarious economic situation derived from a world affecting pandemic, infrastructure refurbishment from earthquakes, floods and other natural disasters that regularly affect these shores - the cost of living in such a lovely place, I suppose. That and other political hot potatoes, like rising unemployment, a rampant housing crisis, health service and education funding deficiencies etc... The public wouldn't stand for the cost waste. NZ'ers are too sensibly frugal for that sort of thing. Like I said, the government of the day was heavily criticised for the waste of money over the flag debate, and that alone cost 25 million, just for a referendum to change the flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 18, 2022)

Soon she will be laid to rest. An amazing part of our lives is now gone. I'm American but still felt a pain of sorrow at her passing. I wish the new king all the best but she will be unequaled in history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Sep 19, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Thank you very much, pbehn.
> I remember her as the Empress Dowager but did not know that she was so popular with the British people.


When she was born Elizabeth II, was not supposed to be queen, her uncle was the next in line to the crown. When her uncle Edward abdicated his brother (Elizabeths father) became king George VI. As his wife Elizabeth (Bowes-Lyon) was Queen Elizabeth, but when her husband died, her daughter became Queen Elizabeth, this left the UK with two Queen Elizabeths, so the Queens mother was always known as Queen Elizabeth, the Queen mother. If it was known what would happen, Queen Elizabeth would have been given a different name, at birth.

She was massively popular, during the war two people are credited with motivating the British people to fight, one was Churchill, the other was the Queen Mother. When Buckingham Palace was bombed she said "I'm glad we've been bombed. It makes me feel I can look the East End (*of London*) in the face." When it was suggested that the family move to Canada for safety she said "The children will not leave unless I do. I shall not leave unless their father does, and the King will not leave the country in any circumstances whatever,"

My bold to clarify, it was the East End of London that suffered most from German bombing. When the Queen was young the Queen Mother was the "nations grandmother" as the Queen herself eventually became. Some more of her quotes, she had a great way with language Queen Elizabeth Quotes On Her 15th Death Anniversary

Just seeing news of the Typhoon in Japan, Stay safe Shinpachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 19, 2022)

pbehn said:


> When she was born Elizabeth II, was not supposed to be queen, her uncle was the next in line to the crown. When her uncle Edward abdicated his brother (Elizabeths father) became king George VI. As his wife Elizabeth (Bowes-Lyon) was Queen Elizabeth, but when her husband died, her daughter became Queen Elizabeth, this left the UK with two Queen Elizabeths, so the Queens mother was always known as Queen Elizabeth, the Queen mother. If it was known what would happen, Queen Elizabeth would have been given a different name, at birth.
> 
> She was massively popular, during the war two people are credited with motivating the British people to fight, one was Churchill, the other was the Queen Mother. When Buckingham Palace was bombed she said "I'm glad we've been bombed. It makes me feel I can look the East End (*of London*) in the face." When it was suggested that the family move to Canada for safety she said "The children will not leave unless I do. I shall not leave unless their father does, and the King will not leave the country in any circumstances whatever,"
> 
> ...


The typhoon seems to be sliding northward a little bit.
Thanks for such a detailed information, pbehn. Very interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 19, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> How do you know that for certain? I'm sure there probably won't be, but again, we just don't know what might happen.


Under what circumstances would it get jeopardised? Most of the Commonwealth are already republics (as of June 2022, 36 out of the 56 member states were republics) and yet things continue. To try to imply that countries such as NZ, Australia or Canada becoming such would jeopardise Free Trade Agreements or otherwise is ridiculous beyond belief.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 19, 2022)

GTX said:


> To try to imply that countries such as NZ, Australia or Canada becoming such would jeopardise Free Trade Agreements or otherwise is ridiculous beyond belief.



No one's implying anything. The fact is, and I do agree with you here, it isn't likely to happen, as I said in my last post, so keep yer knickers on, we _don't _know what might happen. Anything else is simple supposition. That more Commonwealth countries are republics therefore NZ Aus and Canada should be too is presumption beyond belief, given the current global financial state.


----------

